#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Κάλεσμα Ομοσπονδίας Συλλόγων Εργαζομένων Τεχνικών Επιχειρήσεων Ελλάδος

## ALIKI

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...sma_osetee.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Είδηση: Υπάρχουν και μισθωτοί στις τεχνικές εταιρείες!
Και εγώ που νόμιζα πως όλοι οι συνάδελφοι είναι με μπλοκάκι, "συνεργάτες" και καλά.

Εκείνο που πρέπει να αλλάξει είναι ο υπολογισμός των εισφορών στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Εισφορές να πληρώνει μόνο ο εργαζόμενος και όχι ο εργοδότης.Το ύψος των εισφορών να είναι όσο και για τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και όχι ανάλογο των αποδοχών του εργαζόμενου. Όποιος θέλει να πληρώνει περισσότερα, δικαίωμά του, ας εγγραφεί σε υψηλότερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.Οι μισθοί να γίνουν 12, κατάργηση δηλαδή και 13ου και 14ου, αλλά με ανάλογη αύξηση του μισθού κατά 2/12.Ίδιες παροχές από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και το ΚΥΤ σε μισθωτούς και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.Φορολόγηση του μισθωτού όπως και του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία και όχι να θεωρείται εξ ορισμού ο ελ. επαγγελματίας φοροφυγάς.ΦΜΥ στο 10% όπως είναι και ο ΦΕΜ στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων.
Με τα παραπάνω θα μειωθεί το βάρος για τον εργοδότη, ο εργαζόμενος θα λαμβάνει περισσότερα στο χέρι και θα κατοχυρώσει 13ο και 14ο (πιο εύκολα καταργείς τα επιδόματα παρά μειώνεις το μηνιάτικο).
Έτσι, ίσως περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι να γίνουν μισθωτοί, όπως πραγματικά είναι, και να ξεφύγουν από το μπλοκάκι.

----------

